# What's the greatest hole in one ever?



## scaramanger (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello to everyone,

I'm brand new on this forum and I'm also brand new to golf - so hello everybody. I'm not very good at golf yet but that doesn't matter as I enjoy it so much. I can't believe how addictive this game is. 

Anyway, I've been watching a few golf videos lately to give me some inspiration and wondered if you experienced golfers have opinions on:

*What is the greatest hole in one of all time. *

I remember when i was young I watched Jack Nicklaus on the TV knock in a few goodies from distance.

Anyway, I hope this question doesn't open up too much of a can of worms as I'm sure there will be lots of differing opinions out there. May be this site should conduct a survey or something.

Well, over to you guys now.

Cheers, Scaramanger


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the one VJ made when he skipped the ball on the water on this par 3 it was a picture perfect shot of a few of mine except his made it.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi there Scaramanger,

Welcome to golf, and the madhouse. Its maddeningly addictive, and once hooked it can fill you with a lifetime of great memories, been playing 43 years. I'm not sure about what good at golf is but as long as you enjoy it I think that's the important thing.

The greatest hole in one I ever saw was playing with an old friend. Like me he's played golf for many year and he's never had a handicap of less than 26. His swing was like watching an octopus trying to put on a sweater in a phone box. 

Anyway, par 4 right hand dogleg of about 300yds but a lot less across the corner. He took his usual lash, that involved spinning through 90deg and taking a couple of steps back. It soared over the trees on the corner, then performed the obligatory right turn. Landed just short of the green, rolled on and into the hole. 

Forget the swing, the ball flight was fantastic, and the card didn't have pictures just a 1 for 6 stableford points.

Boy did we party!


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I like the one VJ made when he skipped the ball on the water on this par 3 it was a picture perfect shot of a few of mine except his made it.



I agree. It was a crazy shot. I can't say it's the best ever because I'm sure there are some from back in the day I haven't seen, but that one by Vijay was nuts. The crowd goes so crazy during the par 3 tournament at The Masters. I can't wait to go one day.

Here's the video if you guys wanna see YouTube - Vijay Singh Hole in One - Masters 16th


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

When I make a hole in one that will be the greatest hole in one for me!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My own were the greatest (to me) of all time. However, even though it was not a hole in one, Freddy Couples did something one time I thought was pretty great. He tee'd off on a par 3, and put his ball in the water hazard. He dropped "two" and then proceeded to hit his third shot from the tee box......into the hole..........for a par:thumbsup:


----------



## scaramanger (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are a couple of Vids I got from YouTube - enjoy:

First video is of the Vijay Singh water skip shot from 5 different camera angles and the 2nd is a hole in one video compilation:

YouTube - Vijay Singh Hole in One (NEW Video from 5 different camera angles), 2009 Masters water skip shot.

YouTube - Golf hole in one compilation series Vol 3 - Golf's greatest hole in one shots EVER - Volume 3


----------

